# Working Rottweilers



## Garland Whorley

Hello everyone.. Need your help... I'm not a schuzt competitor or French Ring etc. I compete in PP formats. What I am looking to do is compete against other rottweilers not just Mals and Dutches... If you know of any that have a good rottie turnout please let me know 


Thanks for your help


----------



## Keith Jenkins

You are really going to be hard pressed to find anything outside of IPO that will have many rotties. Hell even IPO with the exception of maybe a few events a year will have a larger rottie turnout than normal.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

There are some good working Rottweilers around in Europe.

However, there are some Rottweilers that make good "pets" (is a word I hate) so I would say these dogs are comfortable in the family and environments. Most of these dogs lack the drive for IPO or similar.

There are a number of Rottweilers that would be contenders for IPO and similar, judging on their physical attributes.

I will have a look around and post some good working dog Rottweilers.

On the other hand, I watched a Rottweiler at one of our trials. During the obedience section in IPO, the dog came down the straight and fixed his eyes on a child scrabbling around the onlookers. I nudged the father and said "grab the child" and he did before the Rottweiler arrived. One of the parents of the owners of the Rottweilers claimed that this had never happened before. Maybe not but the tendences must have been shown.

I have known Rottweilers bred by friends of ours with whom I have played with or indulged. A female always growled when she stood in front of me and let herself be "patted". I never had any fear when I was with their dogs. I roughed around with one of their 8 month old pups and all I had to show of this "play" were many black and blue bruises.

There is something in the Rottweiler breeding that puzzles me - I would welcome other voices.


----------



## Keith Jenkins

Gillian Schuler said:


> There are some good working Rottweilers around in Europe.
> 
> However, there are some Rottweilers that make good "pets" (is a word I hate) so I would say these dogs are comfortable in the family and environments. Most of these dogs lack the drive for IPO or similar.
> 
> There are a number of Rottweilers that would be contenders for IPO and similar, judging on their physical attributes.
> 
> I will have a look around and post some good working dog Rottweilers.
> 
> On the other hand, I watched a Rottweiler at one of our trials. During the obedience section in IPO, the dog came down the straight and fixed his eyes on a child scrabbling around the onlookers. I nudged the father and said "grab the child" and he did before the Rottweiler arrived. One of the parents of the owners of the Rottweilers claimed that this had never happened before. Maybe not but the tendences must have been shown.
> 
> I have known Rottweilers bred by friends of ours with whom I have played with or indulged. A female always growled when she stood in front of me and let herself be "patted". I never had any fear when I was with their dogs. I roughed around with one of their 8 month old pups and all I had to show of this "play" were many black and blue bruises.
> 
> There is something in the Rottweiler breeding that puzzles me - I would welcome other voices.



Did you even read the post?:-k


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Yes I did but am at a loss to understand your post - why don't you try to explain yourself?


----------



## Keith Jenkins

Gillian Schuler said:


> Yes I did but am at a loss to understand your post - why don't you try to explain yourself?


Guy asked about more rotties at working events other than FR and IPO and you come in with your breed opinion. 

He was looking to find other bite orientated events that had more rotties.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Which he will most likely not find.

Why so aggressive. The Rottweiler breeding has problems of its own, and will most likely not find anything apart from IPO.

Why don't you adhere to the principles of this forum and curb your temper. I only answered with my experience of the Rottweilers I had experienced.

No reason to react as you did.

I have always admired the Rottweilers.


----------



## Keith Jenkins

:lol::lol::lol: Good luck Garland with this thread.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Garland, I hope you find someone who can post to help you.


----------



## Steve Estrada

I was trial chairman at this years USRC Championship which was promoted & presented quite well. My observation & concern was the IPO because their was only three entries two 3's & 1, IPO2 going for 3. Those three dogs were exceptional in their presentation in all three parts, & kudos to those participants, for their preserving the working ability especially at the highest level. 
The conformation had numerous dogs all ages from all over the country the number I don't recall but showing a Rottweiler is obviously more desired than training/working. I had Rottweilers for twenty plus years placing one of the first ZtP/BST in 1986 when we were trying to have a Landessgruppe under ADRK in the US. Needless to say it didn't fly but was a precursor to the USRC. 
Finding a place to compete will be difficult at best. Their are members on this forum that do or have done, I hope they address this question.
I do agree with Gillian something is going on with the breed, MHO is too much inbreeding. When I was part of the breeding we had a smaller gene pool, 1982 but things changed. Other points of view should be stated on behalf of a great dog.


----------



## Charles Corbitt

Agree wtih Keith. In the US Dog Sports, other than Sch, Rotties are few in numbers. Heck, even in sch. I get excited when I see another IPO Rottie other than mine at any training or seminars. Immediately go over an introduce myself an talk Rottie


----------



## john simmons

I was at the USRC nationals this past December. There was a really nice young male that showed in the basic bst. Really strong with a great barking gaurd. Don't remember the dogs name...


----------



## Timothy Saunders

there is a guy named Bill Alexander in New Jersey. He used to have some good stuff. He would be worth trying,he has been breeding them for yrs.


----------



## Jim Engel

*Looking for Photographs*

I remember in the middle 1980s in Holland and going to a large trial and seeing new dogs that looked like Beaucerons on steroids or muscled up.

Of course they were Rotties, but different, lean and muscular rather than just fat.

I also recall a Rottweiler at a DVG club I was with at the time, the owner's problem was that he had to put 20 or 30 pounds on the dog for conformation shows.

Perhaps there is a clue here ?

Also, I remember Rottwilers on patrol with the Chicago Police department in that era, for instance on patrol in the O'Hare airport parking area. Lean, with a muzzle. Wish I had a picture.

Also, looking for a couple of good photos for my police dog book,
contact me at 

[email protected]

No show photos or show dog only photos, I want to highlight Rotties in working condition.


----------



## Paul Anthony Wootton

Having been involved with Rotts since the sixties,I can only say I am horrified at the fat lumbering brutes we see about,these are supposed to be fast cattle dogs and if you search the net you will find a picture from about 1900 of the champion rott,so why have the show people destroyed what was a fine working breed.Reminds me very much of the Labrador,sleak and fast no fireside lumps.
Paul


----------



## James Kotary

I cringe when I see an over weight Rottweiler. Knowing the extra weight definitely effects their hips in the long run. My guy Bandit weighs 120 pounds with no fat and all muscle. 

Those show dogs that are rounder than they are suppose to be never win the big ones because they are not pure examples of what a Rottweiler should be... JMO



Paul Anthony Wootton said:


> Having been involved with Rotts since the sixties,I can only say I am horrified at the fat lumbering brutes we see about,these are supposed to be fast cattle dogs and if you search the net you will find a picture from about 1900 of the champion rott,so why have the show people destroyed what was a fine working breed.Reminds me very much of the Labrador,sleak and fast no fireside lumps.
> Paul


----------



## Steve Estrada

Have to laugh & give you a rib James as I see your picture of your Rott laying there, just funning ya! \\/


----------



## Robley Smith

Why limit yourself to competing only with other Rottweilers? Compete in the mainstream so you know where you really stand. You may not win but at least you will know how you really compare, and you will be giving good exposure for your breed.

There is a need for more off breed competitors. It helps keep the given breed viable as a working dog. And really its cool, turns heads. When is the last time you saw a good Bouvier, or giant Schnauzer? A great Doberman really gets your attention doesn’t it? I don't believe there has been a titled Boerboel since Zeb, but I hear there are some coming along.


----------



## James Kotary

Because he is so dang cute when he sleeps! lol. His legs all entwined is something I had never seen in any other Rottweilers I have had. Plus he is ten so allowed naps ever now and then!


Steve Estrada said:


> Have to laugh & give you a rib James as I see your picture of your Rott laying there, just funning ya! \\/


----------



## Kathleen Sanderson

*Re: Looking for Photographs*



Jim Engel said:


> I also recall a Rottweiler at a DVG club I was with at the time, the owner's problem was that he had to put 20 or 30 pounds on the dog for conformation shows.


I have a bitch who I put 12 lbs on for her breed survey (which was a HUGE challenge...I was feeding her insane amounts of food for weeks leading up to the show), and when we were there, the conformation people told me she "looked good for working weight." YIKES!

I have one young male who could do pretty well in the conformation ring, but yes, I would have to put at least 20 lbs on him in order to actually compete. 

And then I have one young male Rottweiler who actually looks like Rottweilers used to look. I would never, ever put him in a show - but he has a fanastic vertical leap from a standstill...see below (if my attempt at attaching a photo works).


----------



## Christopher Jones

Outside of IPO the only place I could think of for working Rotts bred a different way to IPO dogs would be to see if you can get hold of some Austrian Army bloodlines? Not easy I am told.
A lady I know here in Australia imported one who by all accounts was a serious dog. He was smaller than the typical Euro Rott and she really digged him.
http://siegertalrottweilers.com.au/Sultan.html

But really thats the best I can come up with.


----------



## Michael Murphy

^ i was always curious about her rottweilers, especially the austrian military bloodline she had
also her rasmus turnleberg apparently produced really nice (shes got a farther daughter combination with rasmus coming up i believe)

have u seen any dogs from that kennel chris? what did you think of them


----------



## mark tanaka

I thought this one looked nice on a search some time ago http://www.hexental.be/MALES.htm

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jessica Kromer

I have a Hexental dog... Very different in confo than my other dogs. He has many ring dog (for a Rott ;-) ) in his lines pretty close; parents littermates and grand parents. Some pics:









Baldur








Baldur again








Uran


----------



## Garland Whorley

Robley Smith, I do compete against ALL breeds with Rotties, and have pups from my breeding doing the same. I'm always seeing post were Rottie breeders JUST talk about Pedigree.. I'm trying to show they can do BOTH sides with Rotties. Hopefully it will spark some breeders to start producing CAPABALE dogs, regardless of genre.


----------



## Katie Finlay

Garland, talk to Dana McMahan. She has a really nice working Rottweiler with a BH, BST and FR1 (one leg so far). She switched to FR because of a leg injury that prevents him from doing the jumps (in ring you can pass with the point loss for skipping jumps, not so much in IPO). 

She just had a first litter out if him. Two pups that are 11 weeks old and really nice so far. I know she is planning more breedings.

This dog will have no problem in any sort of protection training. Dana knows her breed and loves it and works very hard to keep them strong working dogs.


----------



## Christopher Jones

Michael Murphy said:


> ^ i was always curious about her rottweilers, especially the austrian military bloodline she had
> also her rasmus turnleberg apparently produced really nice (shes got a farther daughter combination with rasmus coming up i believe)
> 
> have u seen any dogs from that kennel chris? what did you think of them


I havent seen any of her dogs but I understand her Austrian Army male was quite sharp and aggressive. Paula herself is a very nice lady who I shared a semen shipment from Holland with. She is really dedicated to her Rotties and has spent alot of money to bring in good dogs and bloodlines.


----------



## Robley Smith

Garland Whorley said:


> Robley Smith, I do compete against ALL breeds with Rotties, and have pups from my breeding doing the same. I'm always seeing post were Rottie breeders JUST talk about Pedigree.. I'm trying to show they can do BOTH sides with Rotties. Hopefully it will spark some breeders to start producing CAPABALE dogs, regardless of genre.


I will pull my foot out of my mouth long enough to say that is really cool and that I wish there were a lot more doing the same.


----------



## Garland Whorley

Thanks for the well wishes...I appreciate that


----------



## Denise King

Gillian Schuler said:


> There are some good working Rottweilers around in Europe.
> 
> However, there are some Rottweilers that make good "pets" (is a word I hate) so I would say these dogs are comfortable in the family and environments. Most of these dogs lack the drive for IPO or similar.
> 
> There are a number of Rottweilers that would be contenders for IPO and similar, judging on their physical attributes.
> 
> I will have a look around and post some good working dog Rottweilers.
> 
> On the other hand, I watched a Rottweiler at one of our trials. During the obedience section in IPO, the dog came down the straight and fixed his eyes on a child scrabbling around the onlookers. I nudged the father and said "grab the child" and he did before the Rottweiler arrived. One of the parents of the owners of the Rottweilers claimed that this had never happened before. Maybe not but the tendences must have been shown.
> 
> I have known Rottweilers bred by friends of ours with whom I have played with or indulged. A female always growled when she stood in front of me and let herself be "patted". I never had any fear when I was with their dogs. I roughed around with one of their 8 month old pups and all I had to show of this "play" were many black and blue bruises.
> 
> There is something in the Rottweiler breeding that puzzles me - I would welcome other voices.


She was "talking"....Rotts are known for it! However, it's not something I encourage, don't want my dogs "talking" to a judge!!!


----------

